# Wine on Sale at HiTimeWine.net



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey gents,

Just figured I'd post this to all of you that HiTimeWine.net is having a Feb sale on some of their bottles and a couple of them are tasty.

http://www.hitimewine.net/monthly_specials.asp

The Marcarini 03 Barolo is under $40 (usually around $60 where I live) and is just a great wine

Also the Grimaldi '03 Barolo is only $44, only tried this once but was an instant fan.

So to all my bro's looking for a good deal, check it out. I use them regularly


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, I will give it a look.:tu

I was just in their B & M store in Costa Mesa last week. Their stock of cigars & pipe stuff is amazing as well. Some of the best prices in Socal. The selection of spirits is one of the best. I spent so much time looking at tobacco and rum that I didn't even make it down stairs, a must see/visit when in the OC.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Never actually been there myself but the SoCal boys turned me on to them when I was out for SoCal VII. You're right, great selection of wine and spirits. I even found some of the Chateau Campot Lafon that I had been looking for for awhile (cheap but extremely tasty wine).


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Greatest store in Cali. You can find great cigars as close to MSRP as you can find in this TAX state. I got a LBMF & Opus Shark for $25 a pop


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Forgot to mention they also have a great selection of vintage and high end wines as well. One of these days I'm going to work up the nerve (and the cash) to buy some of their older stock.

I've been thinking about picking up the Giacomo Conterno Barolo Monfortino for my Dad for Father's Day this year. 98 points :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been there many times. Amazing store and selection.

Dustin, That's where I buy my Youri Dolgoruki vodka.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> I've been there many times. Amazing store and selection.
> 
> Dustin, That's where I buy my Youri Dolgoruki vodka.


I know Peter, in fact..... YOU'RE the one that turned me on to them after you mentioned where you buy your Dolgoruki from 

So.... thanks buddy LOL :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

OK Prices, nothing to rush for the checkbook on.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've yet to find any place that has such a wide selection of rum, I stocked up last time I was in town and forgot I couldn't carry-on any booze  Fortunately it all made it home safely.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Mark C said:


> I've yet to find any place that has such a wide selection of rum, I stocked up last time I was in town and forgot I couldn't carry-on any booze  Fortunately it all made it home safely.


There Rum & Tequilla selection is amazing! I did not know so many different brands existed


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The Wine Exchange at the other end of the 55 freeway in the city of Orange near the mall if another gem of SoCal.
http://www.winex.com/default.aspx
:tu


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

The wife and I have started drinking a glass of wine in the evenings. Nothing special but something we both like is the "yellow tail" Chardonnay. Not an expensive wine but we like it.


----------

